# Fliegenschutz am Helm, nachträglich anbringen..?



## goldstar (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

hab seit Herbst letzten Jahres einen neuen Helm, leider ohne Insektenschutz (mein alter Helm hatte dies..), der neue leider nicht....

Hat jemand Ideen, wie man nachträglich einen Insektenschutz am Helm anbringen kann..?

Mit Kleben, ist ja bei Styropor so ein Prob., es gibt zwar spezielle Kleber, aber wenn der Kleber passt, wie anbringen.....

Wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat, wäre klasse...

gruß


----------



## MüsliFresser (18. Mai 2006)

goldstar schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Kleben, ist ja bei Styropor so ein Prob., es gibt zwar spezielle Kleber, aber wenn der Kleber passt, wie anbringen.....
> gruß



kleben kannst du das mit ponal (holzleim).

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (18. Mai 2006)

Hält Styropor auch Heißkleber aus ? Wollte mir auch so nen Netz in den Helm einbauen ..


----------



## Easy (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir auch mal nachträglich eins eingeklebt - das ging mit doppelseitigen Klebestreifen bestens. 

easy


----------



## cdF600 (18. Mai 2006)

Mit doppelseitigem Klebeband?
Kleben da denn dann nicht die Haare durch das Netz dran? 

Oder nimmst Du Deinen Helm gar nicht mehr ab?


----------



## osbow (18. Mai 2006)

darf man fragen wie sowas aussieht? insektenschutz am helm?


----------



## Easy (18. Mai 2006)

cdF600 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit doppelseitigem Klebeband?
> Kleben da denn dann nicht die Haare durch das Netz dran?
> 
> Oder nimmst Du Deinen Helm gar nicht mehr ab?




Du darfst das Klebeband nicht auf die Innenseite kleben, sondern in die Seitenwände der Lüftungsschlitze. Dann klebt nichts. 

Ober wenn Dir das zu fummelig ist, decke doch zusätzlich das Klebeband mit einer Lage Gewebeband oder Tesa ab


----------



## Easy (18. Mai 2006)

Mal eine andere Frage:

was nehmt ihr für Netz? Das teure aus dem Bikeladen oder einfach so ein Haarnetz, was ältere Damen für windige Tage nutzen (sehr billisch)? Hat einer mal so ein Haarnetz ausprobiert? Das letzemal hatte ich eins im Bikeladen gekauft und mich sehr über de Preis geärgert.


----------



## BlingBling (18. Mai 2006)

Nimm doch nen dünnen Damenstrumpf und pack den über den Kopf?
Wen die Gute dickere Beine hat dann über den Helm....


----------



## Freifahrer (18. Mai 2006)

BlingBling schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch nen dünnen Damenstrumpf und pack den über den Kopf?
> Wen die Gute dickere Beine hat dann über den Helm....


da ist dann natürlich auch die belüftung im arsch. mein alter uvex hatte damals relativ grobmaschiges netz.


----------



## altbiker (19. Mai 2006)

Also......................
Warum verwendet ihr nicht einfach "Fliegengitter" aus Kunststoff?
Gibt es in jeden Baumarkt in 'farblos' oder 'schwarz'. Das könnt ihr dann
innen an den Stegen festtackern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (19. Mai 2006)

No problem:


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2006)

man kann auch nen fliegenfänger mit diesem leimzeug aussen am helm festmachen, 
dann muss man nur aufpassen, dass man nicht aus versehen unschuldige singvögel einfängt.


----------



## Leoka (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
habe das Gleiche Problem, mein neuer Cratoni hat auch keins.
Der Händler hat genau den Vorschlag mit Styroporkleber und dem Fliegengitter aus nem Baumarkt vorgeschlagen.
Was meint Ihr dazu? Leidet die Haltbarkeit des Helms darunter?
Ist es schon notwendig, wenn man ein Fliegengitter anbringt.


----------



## Easy (22. Mai 2006)

Leoka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe das Gleiche Problem, mein neuer Cratoni hat auch keins.
> Der Händler hat genau den Vorschlag mit Styroporkleber und dem Fliegengitter aus nem Baumarkt vorgeschlagen.
> Was meint Ihr dazu? Leidet die Haltbarkeit des Helms darunter?
> Ist es schon notwendig, wenn man ein Fliegengitter anbringt.




Ein Arbeitskollege von mir ist mal mit dem Rennrad schwer gestürzt, weil ihm eine Wespe bei einer Abfahrt in den Helm geraten ist und ihn in die Kopfhaut gestochen hat. Also ich werde das auf alle Fälle machen.


----------



## Leoka (22. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub nach deinem Beitrag mache ich es auch.


----------



## Passepartout (22. Mai 2006)

Salut!

brauchbare badische Bastelbilder gibt's hier

-> Tips und Tricks -> Insekten

Passepartout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow_ö (22. Mai 2006)

in den ganzen Jahren die ich jetzt schon bike, hatte ich noch nie größere Tierchen im Helm, dabei verwende ich welche mit Öffnungen nach vorne, wie z.B. den Met Stradivarius, nicht nach oben wie viele MTB-Helme.

mM: lieber nicht totschwitzen beim langsam bergauftreten, als Angst vor einem Problem, das im Jahr 10 Personen weltweit betrifft.

An einem alten Helm hab ich die aufgeklebte Außenhülle runtergenommen und dort ein dehnbares Netz reingemacht, Außenschale wieder drauf. Sah super aus, als wäre es original so gewesen. Trotz großen Öffnungen und nur über die 3 vorderen Löcher, war der Helm danach nicht mehr angenehm schwitzfrei zu tragen. Für einen Brillenträger doppelt schlecht


----------



## >Helge< (9. Juni 2006)

Kauf Dir einfach ein Fliegengitter für Fenster aus dem Baumarkt oder sonst wo her!
Im Set sind Klettbänder zum kleben, einfach alles passend scheiden und gut ist! 
Klappt bestens!


----------



## bomba0815 (10. Juni 2006)

goldstar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab seit Herbst letzten Jahres einen neuen Helm, leider ohne Insektenschutz (mein alter Helm hatte dies..), der neue leider nicht....
> 
> ...


Einfach etwas Fliegengitter kaufen und zuschneiden (ist etwas fummelig geht aber) geklebt wird mit Styro. Kleber.
Passt, Wackelt und hat Luft Basta


----------



## Freifahrer (11. Juni 2006)

Passepartout schrieb:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> brauchbare badische Bastelbilder gibt's hier
> 
> ...



sieht aber auch nach wenig lüftung aus


----------

